# Craigslist bowl lathe.....Up to 8' diameter!!



## armyturner (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw this on on Craigslist and thought I would post the link. It says that it is a 5hp bowl lathe with the capacity of up to 8' diameter.  http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/720552780.html


----------



## marcruby (Jun 15, 2008)

5hp to turn an 8" bowl!!  That's scary!


----------



## armyturner (Jun 15, 2008)

Not 8 inches, 8 feet!!


----------



## marcruby (Jun 15, 2008)

That makes a lot more sense.  And proved I need new glasses.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not very good pictures. It looks like it might be gasoline powered. I don't see how that small machine could stand up with an 8 foot hunk of wood hanging on the spindle. Whatever, it's interesting.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 15, 2008)

Better dang well hope you have good floor anchors to bolt that down with!  Even still, I would be very cautious that the main body casting could hold up to a very off balanced bowl.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 15, 2008)

The key here is speed, it would have to turn very slow to swing an 8' bowl blank, so balance is not as big of an issue, rim speed is.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 15, 2008)

are those big plates in the background for reverse chucking the 8' bowl?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 15, 2008)

No, I would say that is the face plate!!

Even with a almost stopped motor via VS, to get an eight foot blank even spinning will put out more rotational force than I would dare to place on that rather small and light-weight base I see in the photo.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 18, 2008)

And what would you do with an 8' bowl... it's too big to put in the cupboard.
You can't use it as a bath tub.. hot soapy water would ruin the finish.[}]

Do you realize how many boxes of cheerios it would take to fill it.[][]


----------



## low_48 (Jun 18, 2008)

He calls it a bowl lathe, but it is really a patternmakers lathe. When they need large radius profiles on a pattern, they turn a ring on the large face plate and then cut out the sections they need to build up the pattern. The rings they turn are usually very light, made of mahogany, and turn really slow. I would imagine the max rpm is less than 750. Wish I lived closer!!!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> And what would you do with an 8' bowl... it's too big to put in the cupboard.
> You can't use it as a bath tub.. hot soapy water would ruin the finish.[}]
> ...



Chuck, you would put that 8' bowl into an art gallery and sell it for $10,000.00. [8D]


----------

